# Bee's Wax Polish



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I usually use Watco danish oil and then Black Bison wax after that. 
Would this original beeswax polish be a good thing for taking care of products with this kind of finish?


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for very nice information on Beewax polish. It looks to be very versatile.
Sharad


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Interesting finish Do they state the materials and concentration?


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I bought some of this and love it. I can't find too much information about materials and concentration other than it contains Natural Bee's Wax and no oil. Still it leaves a really nice surface.


----------

